# Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Kidded! Pics added



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

So Tara had her buckling yesterday and it's time to move on to Mysti. Mysti is due 2/5/11 (150 days). I had a few pics of her udder development in Tara's kidding thread, but it was getting pretty long so I decided to make a new Thread for Mysti. Mysti has been moved to the kidding stall with the camera set up since Tara and her buckling are in the heated stall. For most of the last part of her pregnancy she has been a grump about being touched other than that not much going on with her as of yet. I'm really hopeing she has twins so we don't have another big single kid. Oh and ray: :kidred: :kidred: 

The sniff test was right on with tara and so far mysti has been bucky too although haven't been smelling her lately cause we have been focusing on Tara.

So here we go on to Mysti


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Mysti Day 147*

ray: Here's to :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

 Mysti's Ligs are gone this morning. Her udder has grown overnight quite a bit, but not bursting tight yet. I'm thinking tomorrow she will kid, but I'm going to be watching her close today and tonight also. No discharge yet. Today is her actual due date at 150 days. Tara kidded at 153 days so we may have a couple dayst to go still, but finally starting to see some progress. :dance:

I'm gonna check the weather to see if we have another snow storm coming.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

YAY!!

Ya shes gonna make you wait..shes a goat bahahaa


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

Okay, Ligs still gone so no false alarm going on here. Her udder has gotten tighter since this morning. Here are some pics. The first pic is what her udder looked like yesterday and the last two are what she looks like now. :greengrin:

Can't wait :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

yup it certainly has filled :thumb:

hope she has a smooth kidding for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

Oh yeah...she is getting alot closer now...Happy Kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

Yep, she is looking ready alright. ray: for a easy textbook kidding. :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

Babies soon :greengrin:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

Her udder has a little bit more fill on it tonight. It's crazy how fast they can fill throughout one day. Ligs still gone and you can hear her breathing a little like she's tense with a little pain. I'm deffinately gonna get a pot of coffe going tonight and keep watch. No signs of labor yet and no discharge, but she just picked at her feed today not really eating like she usually does. So We Wait.......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

Awww how exciting! Good luck! Here's hoping for a happy and easy kidding for Mysti!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

Ooooh, I'll have to keep checking in frequently. Sounds like kids sometime tonight for you. Probably 3 A.M. Lol. My last doe of the year this summer made me wait a full 24 hours after she lost her ligs and filled tight. I read three books I think and was zombified.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (Ligs Gone!)*

Babies....Babies......Babies....


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

She's started labor. She had layed down and started pushing so we got the kidding kit and headed down there. Once we got to her stall and sat with her she decided she wasn't going to lay down and push anymore. We finally decided to come back and give her a little privacy. We are watching her from the camera up at the house now. We don't want to go down too soon since she acts easily distracted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

:clap: she is on her way....good luck in happy healthy kiddos..... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

Oh Goodie... cant wait for pics of more new kids!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

:leap: Can't wait for news and pics!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

She has decided to make us wait! She's still showing the signs of early labor, but no more pushes. Maybe they were just beginning pushes to help position the kid instead of ready to deliver pushes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

Don't sleep, don't stray away, cause you know that's what she's waiting for...LOL Good luck and hopefully she won't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

LOL, I'm an early to bed kind of person. Getting on here now, cause it's hard to keep my eyes awake sitting in a chair watching her on camera. I wish she would hurry up. She's had some pushes since I last posted, but not good hard pushes and then she will get up and walk around or doze off. She's been stretching a lot just recently getting up getting down etc...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

Have you checked her to see if the water bag is there or not? Or a heat or feet? I always check if they start, or think about pushing.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

sent you a PM. Haven't checked, but I will if I need to. What do you think?


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Day 150 (In Labor)*

:coffee2:

Just when I was getting prepared to have to go In and check things out, she started real pushes. They were hard and she stayed somewhat focused on them. It was weird she would take breaks in between, but she was pushing hard so I watched her progress on the camera. I went down once I knew she wouldn't just up and quit what she was doing when she saw me. She presented a foot and then another so I helped pull as she pushed. Soon there was a nose and then we got the head out and out plopped a black and white doeling. Thought she might have another, but she passed the placenta an hour after the kid and has been snoozing with baby ever since. I'll go down sometime this morning and feel mommas belly, but momma looks done. How long can they go between kids? I'm thinking she should have had one or acted like she was going to have one by now if she was. I'll get pics later too, I'm so tired :sleeping:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Kidded!*

congrats -- if she passed the placenta she is done.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Kidded!*

Okay thanks then she was done about 3:00 AM then. Baby and mom are doing great.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Kidded!*

Congrstulations on a girl!!! So glad that everything went well!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Kidded!*

Congratulations. I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Kidded!*

Aww! Congrats! We need pics!!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Kidded!*

Congrats!!!! :kidred:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Kidded!*

Awwwww Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Mysti Kidded!*

:greengrin: Okay, here are the pics. Had to fight with the computer to get it posted, but here they are.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! Cute too  Congrats on a healthy baby and mama looks to be adjusting to her new role very well :thumbup:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

AWWWWEEEE she looks like she has a milk mustache! CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!!! CONGRATS!! :birthday:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What a cutie!! :thumb: I'd love a b/w Lamancha, maybe I'll get lucky I have two black/tan does and a black buck


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

awwwwww shes super cute!

LOVE her colors!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable..... congrats... :thumb:


----------

